# Just a round rock?



## Lukikus2 (Jul 25, 2017)

Just about perfectly sphere. Found it about 30
years ago and have always wondered.


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 25, 2017)

Bezoar stone
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bezoar


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 25, 2017)

bilgerat said:


> Bezoar stone
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bezoar



 As a matter of fact I think the only reason I ever hung onto it was because I found it in a deer. Cool. Thanks


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Aug 4, 2017)

Where in deer?  Stomach?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 4, 2017)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Where in deer?  Stomach?



If I remember correctly.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 8, 2017)

Back when people consumed the whole animal those were found frequently. The stomach was often used as a water container or eaten. We still today eat the stomach of animals. We call it by various names but mostly tripe. I found many when I worked in a processing plant but have either gave them away or misplaced them.


----------

